# what solvent do you use to remove winter salt?



## zeniac (Nov 13, 2003)

anyone knows what solvent works good in removing road salt? something that can be used with water hose.

thank you,


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Salt is water soluble. What kind of problems are you having? I can't imagine salt not coming of with just plain water.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Best thing to do is to go to a $1.50 car wash w/the pressure hoses and hose it off once every few days during those nasty snow spells in the winter. Don't think I'll get anymore of those. I usually just spray it down with water and some soap during that time of year and don't bother with the drying because the next morning it'll get trashed again.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The solvent I usually use is di-hydrogen monoxide. It works bests when warmed.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

FCS said:


> The solvent I usually use is di-hydrogen monoxide. It works bests when warmed.



that sounds both dangerous and expencive


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Well, it is used in nuclear reactors, but I can hook people up


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Try sprinkling some slugs on it.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Don't forget to hit the under carriage!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

FCS said:


> The solvent I usually use is di-hydrogen monoxide. It works bests when warmed.


Where do you get yours? I buy it by the bottle at the grocery store.

I once accidentally ingested some, but my doctor assured me I would be fine.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I usually get mine from the Municipality where I live. However, their supply is of a low quality. When I visit my parents, I try to take advantage of theirs. They are actually extracting a pure source from the ground.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

you should really bottle that pureness and sell it in stores... hows $1.29 for a 20oz bottle sound???


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I mix Sodium Chloride with water and spray it all over the car to take the salt off. This mixture will actually leave a protective coating on the car and will ensure that you won't have to worry about rust at all. Make sure you thoroughly do the underside as well.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

generally i drive around after a bigsnowstorm and let all the residue cake onto my car... this forms a shield if you will, that protects the exterier...


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Harris said:


> I mix Sodium Chloride with water and spray it all over the car to take the salt off. This mixture will actually leave a protective coating on the car and will ensure that you won't have to worry about rust at all. Make sure you thoroughly do the underside as well.


Huh???? Isn't Sodium Chloride(NaCl) salt? Spraying salt on salt? Hmmm


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

UofLsentra said:


> Huh???? Isn't Sodium Chloride(NaCl) salt? Spraying salt on salt? Hmmm


Ever heard of sarcasm?


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

My 200 is a southern car, and this was its first winter. I waxed it twice in the fall. Once snow fell, i rinsed it off every day on way home from school, also about once a week washed it with high pressure soap, and made sure to get the under-carrige. I don't think i missed anything. I just washed it in my driveway on friday cause it was warm enough, mmm clean black cars!

BTW, anyone else have all black cars? We have a black 200sx (mine), black pathfinder, black bonneville, black corvette, and now a black harley. My brother in-law has a black accord, black impala ss, and a black moped. My sister (his fiance) drives a black olds intrigue. We have two non-black vehicles, both are red, my dads new silverado, and my honda spree. Imagine trying to keep all of those clean!:balls:


----------

